# Quality Nicotine



## Bear_Vapes (2/8/17)

Looking for a quality nicotine, Ive tried prime nic and steam masters.
Both are stronger than 36MG and need at least a week before I can vape or its too strong on the lungs even at 3MG.

Has anyone tried Strawny Gecko Nicotine from the flavor mill?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

18 people have tested it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (2/8/17)

It's good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/17)

with prime nic, 3mg is too strong but 2.5mg is just right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (2/8/17)

I think we need @Silver in this thread if 3mg is too strong

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

Christos said:


> I think we need @Silver in this thread if 3mg is too strong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (30/8/19)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Looking for a quality nicotine, Ive tried prime nic and steam masters.
> Both are stronger than 36MG and need at least a week before I can vape or its too strong on the lungs even at 3MG.
> 
> Has anyone tried Strawny Gecko Nicotine from the flavor mill?


Give the 100mg Gold nic from BLCK vape a try.
I use the 100mg and its by far the smoothest nic compared to any of my Prime nic, Skrawny ghecko or Clyro nic that I used before.

I would rate nic in the following order of my preference: 
100mg Gold nic
48mg Gold nic
36mg Skrawny Checko
36mg Clyro nic
36mg Prime nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

Jeeze my shopping list is getting out of hand in this forum, I am going to walk into vapecon like a boss and leave so broke I'm going to have to go to KFC and lick other peoples fingers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## veecee (30/8/19)

Dietz said:


> Give the 100mg Gold nic from BLCK vape a try.
> I use the 100mg and its by far the smoothest nic compared to any of my Prime nic, Skrawny ghecko or Clyro nic that I used before.
> 
> I would rate nic in the following order of my preference:
> ...



ever tried the clyro 100mg? i couldn't believe the difference in smoothness between scrawny 36mg, clyronic 36mg, and then 100mg clyro. and I use prime nic salts at 100mg too. 

so i agree with @Dietz here - 100mg beats anything lower by far...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

